# LCD issue.



## Carey7090 (Sep 19, 2008)

Earlier this morning I was watching TV, I grabbed my coffee cup off the coffee table to go get some orange juice, I turned rather quickly and the cup jerked back then forward...the cup literally flew off the handle and into the top casing of my TV. It shattered on the case but some of the debris has caused some damage, white spots and some scratches on the screen. Luckily the TV still works I can still watch it but the white spots on top are rather irritating when you sit close and you can still see them from afar. Is there any possible way to repair it without having to spend another $800-$1000.

It doesn't appear as if the LCD is completely shot, as there are no black lines or spider webs. It seems almost as if the glass screen is scratched badly in that area and from what I've read the white spots are stuck pixels. I'll try and post a picture of it if that will help.


----------



## csc2000e (Sep 1, 2008)

I found a site that might be able to help you. 
http://www.wikihow.com/Fix-a-Stuck-Pixel-on-an-LCD-Monitor
He recommends some software in his video. So if your tv has a vga port to hook up to a computer then I would try that. I personally have never had to deal with a dead/stuck pixel, so I don't know if this will work. Although, I have heard from friends that this sort of thing actually works. So good luck...


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

If you have house insurance, check with them - you might just be covered...


----------



## Carey7090 (Sep 19, 2008)

Hadn't though of doing that, but I'll have to check into it.



DonaldG said:


> If you have house insurance, check with them - you might just be covered...


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Our house insurance coveres accidental damage to the contents.


----------



## Carey7090 (Sep 19, 2008)

Yeah, but you live in the UK right? Here in the US, companies like to make as much money as possible, so something small like accidental damage to a TV probably isn't covered unless you pay out the nose for your home insurance. Still something I'll have to look into, always have the odd chance that it's covered.



DonaldG said:


> Our house insurance coveres accidental damage to the contents.


----------



## Carey7090 (Sep 19, 2008)

I just wanted to double check, the white spots that are around some of the scratches, gashes and abrasions are stuck pixels, correct?


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Carey7090 said:


> Yeah, but you live in the UK right? Here in the US, companies like to make as much money as possible, so something small like accidental damage to a TV probably isn't covered unless you pay out the nose for your home insurance. Still something I'll have to look into, always have the odd chance that it's covered.


We too have insurance companies who hate paying out. We have to pay the first £50 - £100 of any claim. That stops people from claiming for the smaller things. However a TV is not a small amount!...

Did you check it out with your home insurance company? At worst, they can only say no.


----------



## Carey7090 (Sep 19, 2008)

Yeah, it'll cost $500, better than paying another $900-$1000. I'll have to wait a little bit until I've $500 to spare.



DonaldG said:


> We too have insurance companies who hate paying out. We have to pay the first £50 - £100 of any claim. That stops people from claiming for the smaller things. However a TV is not a small amount!...
> 
> Did you check it out with your home insurance company? At worst, they can only say no.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

OK - that is better. However check with them to see if there is a time limitation for claiming. You may loose out if you take too long.


----------

